# just saying SL( not every disability is visible )



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you. I like the last one in particular :thumbup:


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

All true, especially #!.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

So true


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I can see myself in all of them....


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I like all of these and can relate to them very well. I wish some people would just accept the first one regardless.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These are all so very true.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how very true, appreciate you posting them.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

How true.


----------

